# conflict sheet



## TechWench (Dec 18, 2004)

how would i go about setting up a conflict sheet.
i have a production meeting next week and the director said that we would start one. 
i have never made one before so im not totally sure what goes into one.
:? 
any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 18, 2004)

whats a conflict sheet?


----------



## TechWench (Dec 18, 2004)

*??*

ya thats what im wondering too!
i thought it was just me who has never done this before!
good i dont feel so dumb!!


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 18, 2004)

we did have a spreadsheet that we filled out at the beginning of the week we buit sets (not tech week, the week before) where we wrote down when we were avalable so they would know if anyone was not going to be there, but i did not know there was an actual name for this, if that is what you are supposed to do just make a spreadsheet of some kind to include whatever info u need.


----------



## Sombra2 (Dec 18, 2004)

i'm guessing here, is it another way of saying a sheet of what you have technical problems with script?


----------



## bdesmond (Dec 18, 2004)

A conflict sheet as in a space where your company members write down what activities they have which might conflict with rehearsals, performances, etc?

Get out MS Word and make your self a 7 column two row table. First row is Sunday - Monday, second row make it the full heght of the page. 

Instructions to fill in any/all activities on each day of the week, from when to when, and if you forsee them infringing on your time commitments to the production.


----------



## ccfan213 (Dec 18, 2004)

thats what we had, but i found that its not accurate, you get people like me who are willing to skip their other commitments and then u get people who make up commitments if they dont feel like showing up.


----------



## TechWench (Dec 19, 2004)

*??*

so can i just basically give them blank calenders??
that sounds like what bdesmond is kinda saying...right?


----------



## bdesmond (Dec 19, 2004)

A blank calendar is rather annoying to put recurring committments on. You may wish to do half the page with 7 columns - Sun - Sat, and the bottom half for writeins, e.g. on Dec 25th I have to celebrate Christmas and cannot goto rehearsal.


----------



## TechWench (Dec 19, 2004)

gotcha.

score.

thanks!


----------

